# Books written on cryptocoryne species



## ombcat (Sep 23, 2004)

Anyone know of any books written exclusively on crypts?
wilma


----------



## nfrank (Jan 29, 2005)

there are several such books, but none in English.... to my knowedge.

The best known and perhaps most recent is _*Cryptocorynen*_ by Niels Jacobsen. This was published in Dutch and then in German.


----------



## ombcat (Sep 23, 2004)

Thank you and a shame none is in English.
wilma


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Hi Wilma. This is about all there is available in English on the subject, online. Jan B. Collected them, I made them a but more web-friendly:

http://crypts.aquaria.net/Cryptocoryne/Botanical/Documents/


----------



## illumbomb (Feb 4, 2004)

There is a book just released last or this month:

Title: Cryptocoryne of Peninsular Malaysia

Authors: Ahmad Sofiman Othman, Niels Jacobsen, Mashhor Mansor (2009)

ISBN 978-983-861-377-4 (soft cover); ISBN 978-983-861-379-8 (hard cover)

The book covers mainly cryptocorynes species that can be found on Peninsular Malaysia as per its title and excludes those species found in East Malaysia (i.e. Sarawak). Some photographs of the book cover and pages can be seen on the websites below:

http://pokoujiaz.exblog.jp/8004265/

http://www.guppytaiwan.com/redirect.php?tid=315568&goto=lastpost

http://cryptgarden.blogspot.com/2009/03/cryptocoryne-of-peninsular-malaysia.html

http://bukumalaysia.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=15

Try search for it......


----------



## ombcat (Sep 23, 2004)

Thanks to everyone who gave me so much good info on crypts. I am hooked and getting interested in the different species. Hope soon to collect a few more. Here at The Cause, we are setting up a tank for children to learn of the species, their habitat, the flowering process, the types of substrate, ect. 
wilma


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

illumbomb said:


> There is a book just released last or this month:
> 
> Title: Cryptocoryne of Peninsular Malaysia
> 
> ...


For those who are wondering, this book is in english.

http://earl.pixnet.net/blog/post/23366934

Niels' previous books are in Danish and German. A couple of us are working on translations but it is a rather time consuming process.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

DelawareJim said:


> For those who are wondering, this book is in english.
> 
> http://earl.pixnet.net/blog/post/23366934
> 
> ...


Jim, is this book available for sale in USA?

Thanks
Bhushan


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Bhushan;

I tried Amazon, Borders, and a couple rare book and University book shops and came up empty in the US. Only place I've found it so far is Bukumalaysia.com as a softcover.

http://bukumalaysia.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=15

Shipping is the killer because of he weight and distance, it's as much as the book. A hypothetical order of 4 softcover books was like $35 per book including shipping.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Stephan K. (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi Jim,

if you are able and willing to wait till ECS (and you will come there), ...
Niels can take some books there.

Stephan


----------



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

This book is going at RM52(USD14.2) over here in Malaysia. I think it is cheaper for you guys to gather a few people and order a few at a time to save on shipping cost. I have got it. small but nice informative book. Afterall you cannot find many of these in English. Worth it.

It is even better if you can get it from Niels, may be he can autograph the book since he is one of the author. cool.

Yoong


----------



## ombcat (Sep 23, 2004)

Yes, it would be nice to have one autographed by Niels. 
wilma


----------



## nfrank (Jan 29, 2005)

I ordered the new english language book "Cryptocoryne of Peninsular Malaysia" and have a few extra copies . Contact me off line if you want one., signed by the principle author. I will reserve for you in the order in which i receive the message. I also still have a few copies of the older crypt book by Jacobsen (in german).
--Neil

In case my mailbox is full, try <Riccia at mindspring dot com>


----------



## chris_todd (Dec 18, 2008)

nfrank said:


> I ordered the new english language book "Cryptocoryne of Peninsular Malaysia" and have a few extra copies . Contact me off line if you want one., signed by the principle author.


I received my copy from Neil this weekend, and it looks very good. I'll post a review once I've had a chance to read it.

Chris Todd


----------



## ombcat (Sep 23, 2004)

I ordered one also and can't wait to get it and see what it is like.
wilma


----------

